# AIO Pump noise?



## xman2007 (Aug 30, 2020)

So I transferred my PC into a new case yesterday (thread here) and in the process I mounted my AIO rad to the top of my case, now I seem to have what I can only describe as a sort of pulsating hum sound, it sounds like a fan but I'm sure it's not any of my case fans, questions is, is this likely to go away after the rad settles after being moved around or would it be better to mount the rad vertically? (how I had it previously) I tried to record it on my phone but you can't make it out, its barely noticeable but impossible to ignore now that I can hear it, so it's a rather annoying issue.


----------



## alxeus (Aug 30, 2020)

As far as I have seen a photo of your rig in the other thread then it looks like you done nothing wrong.

Otherwise it may be that your AIO just makes little noise. In general people often say, when idle, air cooling is more silent than liquid cooling because of the absence of the pumping noise. You may hear that if your PC is on your desk (mine belongs below the desk for that reason for now).

If you want to see how AIO works in general and how one should mount it I can recommend a video from Gamers Nexus for this.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 31, 2020)

If y


xman2007 said:


> So I transferred my PC into a new case yesterday (thread here) and in the process I mounted my AIO rad to the top of my case, now I seem to have what I can only describe as a sort of pulsating hum sound, it sounds like a fan but I'm sure it's not any of my case fans, questions is, is this likely to go away after the rad settles after being moved around or would it be better to mount the rad vertically? (how I had it previously) I tried to record it on my phone but you can't make it out, its barely noticeable but impossible to ignore now that I can hear it, so it's a rather annoying issue.


If you've got it top mounted and got the radiator lying horizontally, then that is the correct orientation. You may just have a little bit of air stuck in the pump and may need to wait for it to work its way out.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 31, 2020)

Could well be normal and I just didn't notice it before now? but it's almost like a fan spinning up and slowing down constantly, just the fact that it's so quiet you wouldnt notice but when you do it's hard to "unnotice" it if that makes sense lol


----------



## silkstone (Aug 31, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Could well be normal and I just didn't notice it before now? but it's almost like a fan spinning up and slowing down constantly, just the fact that it's so quiet you wouldnt notice but when you do it's hard to "unnotice" it if that makes sense lol



When moving it across to the new case, just make sure that you plugged the pump into the correct fan header and it is set to 100%, or if it is a fan that can handle PWM, then it is set for PWM in the bios, rather than voltage based fan control.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 31, 2020)

silkstone said:


> When moving it across to the new case, just make sure that you plugged the pump into the correct fan header and it is set to 100%, or if it is a fan that can handle PWM, then it is set for PWM in the bios, rather than voltage based fan control.


The pump is plugged into the CPU fan header on the mobo and it runs at full tilt (I assume) 2.5krpm regardless if I try to change the voltage or PWM setting so no problem there, the case fans are all on a fan splitter and plugged into the sys_fan header with a custom fan curve, I guess it's not a big deal really, I just need to unhear it to block it out


----------

